# Can too much Cytomel actually cause weight GAIN?



## MoodyBluez116 (Apr 26, 2013)

I have been taking Cytomel (T3) for about 3 months now. I saw an initial 10 pound loss after about 6 weeks of taking it. I was feeling much better-had more energy-started exercise every day. Now I have gained five pounds back-after exercising! This is the last thing I expected and am so frustrated! The weight gain and sluggishness was the reason I went to the doctor in the first place! 
Is this a common occurrence on this medication?
I am on 88 synthroid and 50mcg cytomel. Going back next week for new blood work.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That is a pretty high dose of Cytomel, in my opinion. Do you have recent labs (at least 6-8 weeks after starting on the Cytomel)?


----------



## MoodyBluez116 (Apr 26, 2013)

They called me Friday and scheduled me to come in on the 29th because my last bloodtest showed that my TSH (this is all my doctor will do-military doc) was at .07. This is the only bloodwork I have had since starting the T3.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok. To answer your original question, yes, people do gain weight due to being hyperthyroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

MoodyBluez116 said:


> I have been taking Cytomel (T3) for about 3 months now. I saw an initial 10 pound loss after about 6 weeks of taking it. I was feeling much better-had more energy-started exercise every day. Now I have gained five pounds back-after exercising! This is the last thing I expected and am so frustrated! The weight gain and sluggishness was the reason I went to the doctor in the first place!
> Is this a common occurrence on this medication?
> I am on 88 synthroid and 50mcg cytomel. Going back next week for new blood work.


Absolutely! When things are not right; they just simply are not right! Many of us w/hyperthyroid gained weight instead of losing.

Why and how did you get to be on 50 mcg.? That truly is a lot of Cytomel.

Get your FREE T3 run; that is the only test that will give the true picture.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3


----------

